# where can i find items for sale on forum?



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

New Guy,

Where can I find items for sale on the forum?
John


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Under Forum - For Sale - Member to Member.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------

